# Denti Master



## Mr Apex (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a rather beautiful old bike which I picked up 10 years ago in Switzerland. It has "Denti" engraved on the bb and has Dura Ace group set, I think circa '88. Fork is chrome Columbus. Tubes are steel and are aero profiled.

Does anyone know anything at all about Denti or what this bike actually is? Any info appreciated....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

mino denti?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

DENTI, founded by Mino Denti. Started framebuilding about 1979. Still in business in the town of Travagliato (province of Brescia), Italy. They even have a website: http://www.dentibiciclette.it 


Post a photo of yours...


----------



## Mr Apex (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I dropped a mail to the factory to ask for some history. I've also put a few photos on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wibblevox/sets/72157622837624839/


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

What does it say on the headbadge?


----------



## Mr Apex (Dec 7, 2009)

Unfortunately the head badge is just a dealer sticker, so no useful info there. The factory responded with an age estimate for the bike of about 25 years old, but they will confirm this from the batch number on the frame. Mid-80s seems to tie in with the shimano kit.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a Mino Denti that my parents bought me back in 1985 brand new. It has seen better days, but I still like it. It is pretty much all Super Record with Dia Compe aero brake levers. Since this picture in 2006, the saddle has been changed for a Selle Italia. It is SL tubing with crimps on the top tube by the headtube and seat tube. Here is a pic of it:


----------

